# 3 long beeps and no video :(



## Beyblade65 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi guys, 
I need some help with a computer I got from a friend.When the computer is turned on, it gives 3 beeps which are about 2 seconds long each.
I tryed the net but it didn't help me to pin-point the problem. THere is no video showing up in the moniter but the moniter works fine (tested).
I tryed replacing the video card with a GForce 4 series(AGP) but the problem still remains.
THe specs are:

768MB RAM (512+128+128)
80GB HDD (40+40)
DVD RW drive + CD RW drive
Intel Desktop Board D845WN + Intel Pentium 4 processor
320W TurboSupply Power supply
GForce 4 series (AGP)

Any help is appreciated !_!
Thank You!


----------



## r3drock3t88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Quick search of the net and I found a website that tells you what each beep meant...

http://www.computerhope.com/beep.htm

Hopefully that helps, I had this problem before and I simply replaced the ram and bam! Problem was solved. Hopefully it's as simple for you as it was for me...good luck!


----------



## Beyblade65 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks , I will try that


----------



## 1_rob_1 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi.

Sounds like a memory error.

Try removing all your memory, then install 1 stick, boot up & see if all is ok, if it is, install another stick & boot up. Hopefully this way you will find your bad stick.

Hope this helps

Rob


----------



## Beyblade65 (Jan 4, 2008)

I tryed that but didn't work...
I'm going to take one of my other machine's RAM and try..
Thanks


----------



## Beyblade65 (Jan 4, 2008)

I tryed that but it didn't work...
I am going to take one of my other machines' RAM and try..
THX


----------



## Rumpel (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi -- 
Any chance your system is using an IBM BIOS?

If so, I see that Computerhope.com's very helpful page (thanks for that, r3drock3t88!) shows that some IBM BIOSes flag a keyboard problem with three long beeps. The document at <http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000304.htm> has more information about that particular IBM error code.


----------



## Beyblade65 (Jan 4, 2008)

No, I don't think the PC's mother board is IBM since it is an Intel board...
I had gone to the page and tryed everything a loooong time ago(3weeks)
but still no "moment of glory"


----------



## Beyblade65 (Jan 4, 2008)

Alright, ONE of the RAM sticks from my other machines worked and now I don't get any beeps !_!
But now, just like before, there is nothing shown in the screen.
I tryed both the stock VGA Card and the new GForce 4 series I got, but both dosn't seem to work. But Thanks for your advise on the RAM!


----------



## Beyblade65 (Jan 4, 2008)

Alright, heres the new situation:
Before, the computer would give me 3 beeps. But now, after I tryed pluging in one of my RAMs, the beeps have gone away. 
Note: the beeps go away ONLY when I plug in the SPECIFIC RAM. It returns when I plug in any other RAM. The funny thing is that all the RAMs work in my other machines....
WHen I turn on the computer, all sounds are heard and makes normal fan noise, but there isn't anything showing in the screen..
I am afraid it might be a motherboard problem...


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Ram is specific to pc. If the user added ram, you need to guess which was added or if all are the same, try 1 stick of what was in it at a time. It still could be video card as well. You need to reset the mobo by pulling battery out for 5 minutes or resetting the mobo jumper hitting the power button and then replacing back as it could be calling for onboard video and you are using pci. Does the back show another video plug maybe near the top of plugs offerred?


----------



## Beyblade65 (Jan 4, 2008)

Actuallly guys, I had the computer shown to a professsional (a guy at a local computer shop) and he said the problem is with the motherboard. He also said that the PSU appears to be faulty (he's not sure) .THere is no point in wasting money on this computer so I'm going to keep it for parts... THX for all the support.......:up:


----------

